# Product Review Leica Disto D330



## soundman (Aug 13, 2010)

I recently purchases a Leica Disto D330 laser distance finder so I wouldn't have to rely on borrowing my friends onsite. My reference for laser distance finders is using a PLS model that has now been discontinued. If there is interest I can do a full write up these are the main pros and cons:

PROS:

Size- This thing is small, a little taller than my I-phone about 3/4" thinner but twice as thick. It fits nicely in my hand as well as in my pocket if I haven't put the included belt pouch on my belt.
Speed- Compared to the PLS unit this thing takes a reading in a snap, from powder coated black truss to the carpet on speakers it reads it notably faster. It is almost fast enough that in constant measurement mode it can give real time updates on truss as it flys to trim. 
Display- It shows the last 3 measurements as well as the one that was just taken. Handy for comparing distances between stage left and right. The PLS laser did not have this feature. There is also a back light that can be turned on or off, but that is pretty standard.
CONS:

 There is no way to set a tare distance when using a monopod. Its not the end of the world. I know my monopod is 4'11" so I can add that to the measurement. However if I am working where I might have to factor in the height of a deck or steps it makes for more math than I would like. 

I have found it handy as hell to have. It beats using 8 tape measures to level a truss. It can do alot more than what I use it and if I ever need those functions they are there. I paid a little over $300 for mine


----------

